# Shark bait question



## holicori (Dec 26, 2012)

Do they eat live white trout? Out here at sykes now with a balloonWhich would be better bait... Whole menhaden (frozen twice) or a live white trout? .


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

I'd try to catch a ray and use that. The chances are a big red is gonna eat either if those before a shark does.


----------



## L Hull (Jan 19, 2011)

dead bluefish, ladyfish, and bonito have caught a lot of sharks for me. i've never used trout. Yakker's right rays are great, I just don't usually have any.


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

I've used white trout a lot for shark bait. Works good. They are a little hard to keep alive in the live well. Great bait, but you may end up with a bull red on the line too!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Live is always better than dead. 

Shark have sensors along their jaw and head and body that feel vibrations from a wounded but live bait. That's how they find prey in dark, stained water.

I've seen videos of the same kinda thing with gators in absolute dark. The gators will chomp at the vibrations.

So, live is better than dead. Smelly I'd bet after that.

Jim


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Really bloody or oily bait normally work the best for me, my favorite being fresh bonito.


----------



## holicori (Dec 26, 2012)

caught a couple rays, how do you hook them? You cut them into like thirds and chunk those?


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

holicori said:


> caught a couple rays, how do you hook them? You cut them into like thirds and chunk those?


I'm by no means a shark fisherman but from what I've seen my buddies do is cut the stingray town the middle and hook it through the thicker middle part.


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

I have a great spot for catching blues that has never let me down and one in the ice chest to try out tonight at BS. Ill let you know how it works. Or you can take a nap load your gear and we can try and catch a couple fresh ones to hit BS with tonight. You have my number Ugly


----------



## holicori (Dec 26, 2012)

I need a spot for blues. Mot sure that I have your number ugly


----------



## holicori (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks yak... And i see your number ugly


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Ladyfish are definitely my go-to bait for sharks, but I don't think there are any ladies around right now. I'd go with ray or bluefish for sure.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

I did hook a shark on a half menhaden yesterday but other bloodier baits are a lit more effective. Wish I would of caught him on a more suitable shark rod but I hooked him on my redfish setup and he snapped off quickly.


----------



## holicori (Dec 26, 2012)

Yea I think I'm gonna start switching my red fish leaders to steel soon, just incase a shark does get on there. The steel leaders don't seem to bother the reds much anyways. It won't be the strongest shark leader but should be good enough if handled gently enough.


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

*A*



holicori said:


> Yea I think I'm gonna start switching my red fish leaders to steel soon, just incase a shark does get on there. The steel leaders don't seem to bother the reds much anyways. It won't be the strongest shark leader but should be good enough if handled gently enough.


Of the 3 poles I was fishing with that shark grabbed the one with a 3ft steel leader. Usually doesn't work that way. The 3ft light steel worked great with a good circle hook right in the corner of the mouth. I'm going to try and catch a few blues and head to BS are you fishing tonight?


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

ANy thing bloody!!!!! bonita size. Float it to the bottom then crank the reel about 3 times and get ready.


----------



## holicori (Dec 26, 2012)

I prob wont be out til Tuesday night.


----------



## gmoney (Oct 3, 2007)

Best shark bait I've ever used are giant mud eels cut into chunks. Since those aren't readily available, and even if they were I hate dealing with them (very nasty) I'd suggest you use a ray or a skate. Cut a small skate in half, or a larger one in quarters, and use that for bait. Few other fish will bother the bait, and it has a strong scent that attracts sharks from a good distance. If I couldn't get either of those, I'd use the whole white trout and partially butterfly it. 
Start the cut from the tail forward to the gills, but don't remover the tail itself. This will allow the scent and blood to get into the water, while the whole thing is too big for most catfish to bother. Redfish may give you a hassle, but there's nothing wrong with tussling with a big bull red either.


----------



## holicori (Dec 26, 2012)

Very true


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Nathan how often do we actually use bonita? Haha. Ladyfish all the way! That's my favorite shark bait at least.


----------

